# GOM chunking rod



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I am looking for a light weight chunking rod. It will be used on private boat only .

l need a 80 class rod that I do not have to worry about breaking like my jigging rods. LOL I plan to use 20 lbs at strike but will use 25lbs as well when need. I looking for something more suited to using a harness. It seems most of my jigging rods end up above 45 degrees because of the long butt.

Thanks Joe


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 2 Talica 25s with 80 lb power pro on them. I have the reels on 200 lb Terez rods. These things are awesome. We can harness them in and they are really light. We jig, chunk and troll livies with them.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Star, Paraflex stand-up, PGSU59XXH.... 50-100 mono, 50-200 braid, aluminum reel seat, silicone nitride guides. Beast of a rod, and there only like 189.99-199.99
I have the one lighter with a Tiagra 16 with 600 yards of 60#hollow jerrry brown, with 100 yard top shot of 40lb momoi.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I second the Star Parraflex rods. Chris V turned me on to them and they are awesome! Lightweight but very strong, well balanced with a little speed on the end, but plenty of backbone in the rear section. I too have them on Tiagra 16s and they are my go to tuna rods for chunking and or live baiting.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys well check them out.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

calstar graphiter all the way here but 200lb is way too heavy for a chunking rod IMHO for gulf of mexico fishing


----------



## Capt David (Nov 2, 2010)

I have both the Terez and the Paraflex both are awesome rods. I prefer the Terez for chunking.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

A 6'6" calstar or seeker 665xxh blank built one piece blank through butt is an awsome chunking rod.


----------

